# Guppy fry mortality



## hookertoo (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a couple questions. I have a 10g with 5 guppys, an otto, and a kuli loach. I have a 5g fry tank with about 50 fry and a cory. 
How old or big must the fry be before I can put some in with the adults?
How old or big will the fry be when they start eating the new fry I put in the fry tank?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

hookertoo said:


> I have a couple questions. I have a 10g with 5 guppys, an otto, and a kuli loach. I have a 5g fry tank with about 50 fry and a cory.
> How old or big must the fry be before I can put some in with the adults?
> How old or big will the fry be when they start eating the new fry I put in the fry tank?


ht: 

In specific any fish that will fit into a 2nd fish's mouth is food for the 2nd fish.

In general I have found that a juvie which is like 1/4 the size of an adult female guppy will be ok for induction into your main tank.

BTW: 

The 50 fry in your 2nd 5G, IMHO, will not work as you anticipate.

I keep like no more that 12 fry in my 5G growout tank.

Also floating plants will make the Guppy's in both tanks very happy campers.

TR


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> The 50 fry in your 2nd 5G, IMHO, will not work as you anticipate.TR


I disagree with this. Some of the fry may die off, which is normal and can be expected regardless. I had 40 zebra danio fry in my 5.5 gallon for quite some time, they were well over 1/4 inch by the time I started selling them to the LFS. It was closer to 1/2 inch, some were larger. They were around 3-4 months old. Happy little guys  I wouldn't want to house them like that for life, but I would say they are certainly fine to grow out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How much you crowd depends on how many water changes you want to do. Just toss them in a 100 gallon tank and forget them.


----------



## hookertoo (Jan 30, 2009)

*my plan*

My son has a 75g tank with only 5 small fish. He will take as many as I have to give him as they grow. After that I will only keep a few fry at a time.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

hookertoo said:


> My son has a 75g tank with only 5 small fish. He will take as many as I have to give him as they grow. After that I will only keep a few fry at a time.


ht:

You are in an excellent environment to generate a strain of Guppy's which you enjoy (my cull tank is a 110G though).

TR

BTW and just curious: what fish does your son keep?


----------

